# Proyecto Trabajo



## Rockero (Oct 20, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro.

Voy a hacer un trabajo sobre la robótica, y hay una parte practica y me gustaria ver si puedo diseñar como un mini-robot o algo parecido.

Si me dierais un manual, y me informaciónrmarais al completo os lo agradeceria mucho

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 20, 2007)

Utiliza el buscador.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about4674.html


----------

